# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения >  Авария на ЦОД Уборевича 12.06.2011

## JAHolper

12.06.2011 наш форум был недоступен из-за грозы на ЦОД Уборевича, с которым пропала связь.
Как выяснялось проблема была в системе охлаждения (кондиционирования помещения серверной).
Проблему, техническим специалистам ЦОД, удалось решить только около 00:30 13.06.2011
В связи с этим, были недоступны все наши сервера.
На данный момент все наши сервера работают в шатном режиме.
_
Сообщает наш хостер_

----------


## .29

Вы заплатили деньги, но у нас там авария, так что извините.

----------

